# [Suche] Grubenratteneintopf (Kochrezept)



## Suten (30. Januar 2009)

Moin, suche das Kochrezept *Grubenratteneintopf*, welches es nur auf der Hordenseite als Rezeot gibt. Würde dafür bis zu 150 Gold bezahlen. Am besten ingame mich anwispern oder hier ne pm schreiben.

Realm: ReXXar

MfG


----------



## Ollimua (30. Januar 2009)

Es wäre glaube ich sinniger, diesen Post in dein Realmforum zu schreiben. 
Und einige hier haben die Signaturen anderer auch ausgeblendet. Deshalb würde ich in deien Post noch schreiben, welchem Realm du angehörst.


----------



## Suten (30. Januar 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Es wäre glaube ich sinniger, diesen Post in dein Realmforum zu schreiben.
> Und einige hier haben die Signaturen anderer auch ausgeblendet. Deshalb würde ich in deien Post noch schreiben, welchem Realm du angehörst.



Joa danke fuer den tipp aber lass den erst mal hier drin.

p.s. sehe gerade kommst ja aus luebeck^^ ich komm aus der nahen umgebung her. 

MfG


----------



## Ollav (16. Februar 2009)

Suten schrieb:


> Moin, suche das Kochrezept *Grubenratteneintopf*, welches es nur auf der Hordenseite als Rezeot gibt. Würde dafür bis zu 150 Gold bezahlen. Am besten ingame mich anwispern oder hier ne pm schreiben.
> 
> Realm: ReXXar
> 
> MfG



Den Grubenratteneintopf bekommt man durch ein Quest im Brachland, das Quest gibt es östlich von Crossroads im Turm beim dortigen Orc-Koch.
Der schickt einen dann in den Süden des Brachlandes wo man in der Ausgrabungsstätte Ratten killen muss.


----------



## Archiatros (16. Februar 2009)

Ollav schrieb:


> Den Grubenratteneintopf bekommt man durch ein Quest im Brachland, das Quest gibt es östlich von Crossroads im Turm beim dortigen Orc-Koch.
> Der schickt einen dann in den Süden des Brachlandes wo man in der Ausgrabungsstätte Ratten killen muss.




Ja - das kann ich nur bestätigen.

Zu ergänzen wäre da nur noch Folgendes:

1.: Mindestlevel zum Annehmen der Quest: Level 15

2.: Moblevel der Zwerge in der Ausgrabungsstätte: Level 20 - 22

3.: Hilfe durch Allianz möglich: nein, da die Zwerge der Ausgrabungsstätte zur Eisenschmiede gehören.

4.: Kochkunst: Angeblich benötigt - es genügt jedoch vollkommen mit "einfachem" Gewürzbrot (die Mats gibts direkt beim Kochlehrer in OG) zu skillen, bis Skill 40.


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Archiatros schrieb:


> 4.: Kochkunst: Angeblich benötigt - es genügt jedoch vollkommen mit "einfachem" Gewürzbrot (die Mats gibts direkt beim Kochlehrer in OG) zu skillen, bis Skill 40.


Nicht nur angeblich. Hab das neulich gemacht und bekam die Quest erst als ich Kochen beim Lehrer gelernt hatte. Aber jau stimmt Gewürzbrot reicht vollkommen. Zusätzlich sollte man noch erwähnen dass das man das Rezept nur 1x bekommt und danach leider nicht mehr kaufen kann.


----------

